
Bevy 0.2 - _cart
https://bevyengine.org/news/bevy-0-2/
======
avolcano
Something delightful about this update: it has a lot of new features, some
very early, but all by different authors. Seems like such a community effort
compared to most early-stage projects, which usually are driven by one author
in relative secret until they are closer to some dream "1.0".

~~~
faitswulff
The BDFL of the project, cart, shows a lot of emotional intelligence in this
Amethyst community post about Bevy: [https://community.amethyst.rs/t/bevy-
engine-addressing-the-e...](https://community.amethyst.rs/t/bevy-engine-
addressing-the-elephant-in-the-room/1645)

I’m not surprised they have the ability to muster a community fairly quickly.
Probably shared a lot of contributors with the Amethyst project.

~~~
dcre
Links on that page don’t quite work like you’d expect — your link goes to the
post Carter is responding to (which is worth reading too). This one goes
straight to his post.

[https://community.amethyst.rs/t/bevy-engine-addressing-
the-e...](https://community.amethyst.rs/t/bevy-engine-addressing-the-elephant-
in-the-room/1645/9)

~~~
faitswulff
I specifically posted the entire thread for context, but thanks for the link
to cart’s comment.

------
_cart
Lead developer here. Feel free to ask me anything!

~~~
mechaxl
Maybe I'm missing something looking at the examples on github, but is there an
"end-to-end" example?

I'm interested in seeing an example that has main/pause/settings menus, for
example.

~~~
_cart
We don't really have a good end-to-end demo at this point. We're still
building out some of the "core" pieces of state management (namely the Scene
system, which works in the current form but isn't fully featured yet). In
general transitions between menus/levels will happen via Scene transitions
(similar to how godot handles it).

You can also adopt a `enum State { Menu, InGame }` Resource pattern, then have
your systems key off of that state where necessary.

------
adamnemecek
I know that rg3d was on the front page yesterday, but in case someone missed
it, here's rg3d, another Rust engine
[https://github.com/mrDIMAS/rg3d](https://github.com/mrDIMAS/rg3d)

~~~
justaguy88
As an outsider to game dev, what sort of aspects do people compare game
engines by?

~~~
gameswithgo
Man there are just millions of things

* what platforms can the engine target (pc, mac, linux, consoles, web, mobile, etc

* does it use a typical oop approach with all your stuff deriving from entity? or an ecs? the latter can perform better but is more complex to work with usually

* how easy is it to use? does it have a graphic editor and asset manager? an easy scripting language? decent lighting system built in?

* how well does it perform

* how customizeable is it

* can you edit things while the game is running for quick iteration?

------
echelon
The Rust gamedev scene is really exciting!

I wonder if we'll see a new entrant (commercial or not) with enough features
to challenge the C++ game engine landscape. It'd be difficult to reach parity
with Unreal, but perhaps something can get close to Godot.

Do you think gaming companies will start to invest in the Rust ecosystem?

~~~
adamnemecek
Some already are. Embark Studios and Ready at Dawn.

~~~
runevault
Facebook recently acquired RaD so I wonder if that is impacting their tech
choices. I know FB does use SOME rust but still.

------
dang
Recent and related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24123283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24123283)

------
nixarn
Look great. I really want an alternative to unity to do ECS 2d mobile games.
It's not super complicated tech (although takes time to implement for sure in
a game engine), but at the moment there's not really any alternatives, so any
under development is awesome!

------
bgdkbtv
Can anyone share some examples of games built with Bevy? I'm not a game dev
but curious to see what others have made with it

~~~
thallada
Bevy is very new so there isn't a whole lot yet. But, there's a list of
projects built with bevy being assembled at
[https://github.com/bevyengine/awesome-
bevy](https://github.com/bevyengine/awesome-bevy)

You could also checkout the #showcase channel in the bevy discord
[https://discord.gg/gMUk5Ph](https://discord.gg/gMUk5Ph)

------
ForLoveOfCats
Wow the rate of improvement is impressive! I _really_ need to sit down and
play with this, it looks great.

~~~
marvinvz
I found it extremely easy to get into and reason about the code. This is
probably one of the reasons it got such good traction.

------
trwired
I am really happy to see a reimplementation of Robbo as one of the examples!
What a nice throwback. I used to love that game as a child on my Atari 800 XE.
I should be asleep, but instead I am collecting screws. :)

